# Dirty MK2's



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

There are more than 129 threads abouth shinny MK2;s, 
what abouth a picture thread with only dirty MK2's?

So only real dirty pic's can be posted overhere.....(maybe the thread will be sticky from all the dirt in it)

You may write in the dirt, like this exmaple...

So shoot.....who's first? Toshiba? or John C maybe?


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

One week after taking delivery, prior to being protected by G|Techniq.

The car's looking like that right now - the only wash it's getting is when I drive through the lovely British winter rain...


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

You're my hero andy

and you will be the leader on the "dirty-car" list till now:

1. Andyc83
2. .....
3. .....
4. .....

I hope to post some pic's this weekend :wink:


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Rebel

Here is your new Avatar:










Enjoy


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

Where do you get those avatars from?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Ive not cleaned mine for about 8 weeks, its a right mess. i dont have a camera with me. I'll take a photo tomorrow - just 4 u.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> Ive not cleaned mine for about 8 weeks, its a right mess. i dont have a camera with me. I'll take a photo tomorrow - just 4 u.


for 8 weeks????? damn ! I think i can't sleep......can't wait to see it :wink: So you will be nummero uno after tomorrow....
Anyone else also? Come-on...
I've got a fetish for dirty MK2's

shiny and waxed MK2's are my worst nightmare

p.s.

finfernan, i tried to upload your avatar but it's to big


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Obviously not a mk2 but seen as its 4 weeks since I washed it I thought you might appreciate my usually Shiny TT in its current state....


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Toshiba do you also got pic's from inside the car.....with a lot of dirt on the floormats, some piza-parts on the seat's, and a lot of dust on the dash?

If they are a real dirty..........i even will pay for them..... :lol: :wink:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Great pic LEG, specialy because it's you're car ! Discusting ! :wink: 
What happened with your BBS wheels? Did you drove thrue a fire?

No realy, what happened LEG? Did the water-company cut you off? Didn't pay your bill? Or are you ill in bed for 4 weeks? Or did you already sell the TT...

p.s. You should have bought those BBS in a gun-colour (black gloss) from the start, suits the car very well, i think


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Rebel said:


> Toshiba do you also got pic's from inside the car.....with a lot of dirt on the floormats, some piza-parts on the seat's, and a lot of dust on the dash?
> 
> If they are a real dirty..........i even will pay for them..... :lol: :wink:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Glad you liked my Avatar though :wink:

Andy - Can't remember where that one came from mate, I think it was one of those detailing web sites. Rebel will know which one


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

I'm glad it's getting winter again....

i just can't wait to get those ugly black steel wheels with winter-tyres back on the car again.
It's great to fuck up a beautiful design like the MK2....
Only this time i will take pic's with a lot of salt and dirt on the car, 
and i wil leave it on there till the spring.

It's great to be dirty....

talking abouth dirty.... what happened with Dotti? Still here?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Rebel said:


> Great pic LEG, specialy because it's you're car ! Discusting ! :wink:
> What happened with your BBS wheels? Did you drove thrue a fire?
> 
> No realy, what happened LEG? Did the water-company cut you off? Didn't pay your bill? Or are you ill in bed for 4 weeks? Or did you already sell the TT...
> ...


Been really busy and not had chance Rob, it's actually much dirtier than it looks there, the flash makes it look cleaner.

I kinda like it, reflects the fact thats it is being used properly.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

So you will join the dirty-boy's-club from now one LEG?

Can't wait to see the first real dirty pic's from you're new M3 next year.... :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Silvers crap, im right under a flood light and it doesnt look bad.

Pizza as requested though and a boot full of crap.


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)




----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Toshiba are you italian? Did you eat that piza, before are after the sex in the car?

Janitor, you can do better than that.....
Don't you have some muddy roads over there?


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Dirty guy's list..

1. Andyc83 
2. Janitor
3. LEG (with the MK2 wannabee) :wink: 
4. Toshiba (best is yet to come)
5. ...
6. ...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Rebel said:


> Toshiba are you italian? Did you eat that pizza, before and after the sex in the car?


I do all. before, during and after and its a 12"er.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

i presume you mean .."eating piza" ?

That's explain the seat- leather -problem in your car


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

And here's my nice new motor


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You've had donna from Chiswick too. She did the same in my car.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> You've had donna from Chiswick too. She did the same in my car.


LOL


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Rebel said:


> So you will join the dirty-boy's-club from now one LEG?
> 
> Can't wait to see the first real dirty pic's from you're new M3 next year.... :wink:


Someone beat me to it Rob...


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> You've had donna from Chiswick too. She did the same in my car.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Umm, someone's cheating! http://www.sprayonmud.com/


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Rebel said:


> You may write in the dirt, like this exmaple...
> 
> So shoot.....who's first? Toshiba? or John C maybe?


You rang?

Why write? ;-)


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

It had been posted here before, but here is once more a cold and dirty norwegian TT.....


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

Arne said:


> It had been posted here before, but here is once more a cold and dirty norwegian TT.....


Coming from Canada, I know exactly how that kind of day feels. Love it! Miss it....  I love the way an engine always sounds and feels tighter when it's minus 20C.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2007)

In some 4-5 hours i`ll show you all what`s a real dirt! Bet it`s going to be the dirtiest MK2 ever!!! Rebel, you`ll enjoy it ...)


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

C'mon people, I wanna see some love-stained interior pics!  :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

John C said:


> Rebel said:
> 
> 
> > You may write in the dirt, like this exmaple...
> ...


You been working out recently??

Hev x :-*


----------



## TommyTippee (May 31, 2007)

you been taking hormone pills, Rebel, instead of viagra

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2007)

Now that`s what i call dirty!!!


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Good gracious , great balls on fire !









We've got a new winner ! Roprun is on top of the list !
That car looks fantastic ! I love it !

Arne, do you also have salt on your car, at those pic's? If so, you will be second on the list.

1. Roprun 
2. Arne
3. Andyc83 
4. Janitor 
5. LEG (with the MK2 wannabee) 
6. Toshiba (best is yet to come) 
5. John C and his mistress....
6. ....


----------



## Sirus (Oct 11, 2007)

Rebel...brilliant thread mate!! As Jeremy Clarkson once said...sometimes cars just look better when dirty!

I once met a girl who thought I was completely anal about cleaning my car and compared it to hogging the bathroom in the morning to moisturising, plucking, preening etc etc.... the relationship didnt last long! but she had a point.....

These pics confirm that the beloved TT design can overcome any dirt and grime thrown at it, infact it shows that we are actually using our cars properly!!

Dont let the Mk II become a hairdresser's car!!!! leave the dirt on for a while longer, no matter how painful it is!!!!


----------



## scouserpc (Sep 14, 2007)

Rebel if you really want Finfernan's avatar here is the link :lol:

http://www.fiatforum.com/gallery/data/500/Detailer.gif


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

thx scouserpc :wink:

Sirus is right. All MK2 owners should act the same, and don't wash their car for the next months. Like a sort of statement :lol:

Common my sheeps, follow the shepherd.....

Any other dirty pig who didn't wash his car for some weeks? Just show the pic's to us.


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Baaaaa!!!!

(no chance [smiley=thumbsup.gif])


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

awesome turbines.....

But you can do better......no muddy roads in the neighbourhood? 
Or some fresh horseshit where you can drift on ?

The green colour is just perfect too mess with....car get;s better and better. Don't wash it, leave it that way......show us some more pic's in january 2008.... i think some salt would look great also...


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2007)

Fuck! It might cause some difficulties!!! I can barely see anything through windows 8)
I`ll make everyone believe TT is no hairdressers car but a butchers car :twisted:


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Rebel said:


> Good gracious , great balls on fire !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think I deserve to be that high on the list. It's not salt but pure snow and ice - and pretty clean snow and ice as well, far out in the country side :wink:


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Anyone notice that the Rebel himself is somewhat conspicuous in his absence from all of this..?


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2007)

Maybe he is just getting ready to show us something...)


----------



## Godders486 (Oct 4, 2007)

what a fantastic thread this is. unfortunately I cannot join in as I am a clean freeeak!


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Just have patience Janitor....

I'm waiting a few more day's, till plants grow on it...
First i want to see Toshiba's dirty car.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

I bet I'm the person Rob least expected to be on his list!

I havent got time to clean it this weekend either, then I have meetings all over the country all week, our Christmas piss up on Friday so Ill be too hung over next Saturday. Come Sunday morning the TT will be grotty.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

After reading that, we all expect some more pic's before you wash it.

A dirty car from LEG is like Magaret Thatcher in a fetish porno-movie....

Pictures please !


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Rebel said:


> After reading that, we all expect some more pic's before you wash it.
> 
> A dirty car from LEG is like Magaret Thatcher in a fetish porno-movie....
> 
> Pictures please !


Of the Thatcher Movie? Perv! :wink:


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Rebel said:


> A dirty car from LEG is like Magaret Thatcher in a fetish porno-movie....
> 
> Pictures please !


Man, there's some sick people about...


----------



## modernTT (Aug 9, 2007)

I haven't had the car cleaned in a while....but these are after the snow we had last Saturday...the car is always garaged so its probably bettter than it would have been if it was parked outside....I've noticed that the Sahara Silver hides snow/salt grime really well!


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

You wouldnt believe how dirty mine is now. 4 weeks and counting. Doubtful Ill get chance to clean it this weekend either.


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Humm... that's as maybe Lego, but the question that's on everyone's lips is; *Where's Rebel's dirty little racing car..?*

For someone with so much to offer on the subject, he's not very forthcoming is he..? Strange :?


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

still working on it.....wheels are black, and the car is now sea-mud-silver.
final pic;s will be made just before washing.

If i only had time to wash it.

Anyway i keep my promise, i'm going for the first place in this race :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I washed mine yesterday.

I was working from home and was bored of COD4


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

which level are you?

i'm still in level 1........the one on the ship...

Mission went perfect........, but only when i'm trying to get on the shopper, one the very end from the mission, they leave without me........

Did the mission 17 x times.....now i'm waiting for a new monitor......last time they went of without me , i was realy angry....


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

I'll have one tomorrow - my car is FILTHY !


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Rebel said:


> which level are you?
> 
> i'm still in level 1........the one on the ship...
> 
> ...


The ships OK, its the twisting as it starts to sink - just follow the guy in front.

Just done the Chernobyl sniper mission and i really enjoyed the last stand part or it where you have to carry out your wounded spotter then hold off the BMW drivers until you get picked up.

The gunships ones are fun too.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Rebel said:


> which level are you?
> 
> i'm still in level 1........the one on the ship...
> 
> ...


Cmon Rob, blasted through the whole of COD4 on the hardest setting in 2 evenings. Its hardly difficult.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

but i'm a friendly guy....

I try to do every mission without hurting anyone :wink:


----------



## BobFat (Jul 24, 2007)

Fantastic thread  I'd love to leave my car to get dirty but my wife and i like polishing and buffing together too much :roll:

But as its you Rob, i'll see what I can do over xmas break :wink:


----------



## Tomuchtoless (May 12, 2007)

My visit in the countryside last summer got boring so I became restless.

So.. What to do when your new toy are just standing there for no reason?

1. Wash our car.
2. Polish your precious brand new TT until it look utterly amazing...
3. .. and do not resist to get that itchy throttle-foot entertained. Feel the JOY of pure decadence when you thunder down those soft sweeping moist sandy seaside roads like you were casting a Top Gear shoot.
4. Goto 1. (and promise yourself to stick to the asphalt next run)









http://img107.mytextgraphics.com/photol ... 914roa.jpg


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Tomuchtoless, nice one !


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Hows that for a complete contrast to the usual shiny Leg TT then, thats what year end and a house move will do to an obsessive cleaning regime!


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

LEG two things....

You car looks awesome now it's dirty ! Realy it does

Second, nice house.....how many weeks did you book it? :lol: :wink:

(serious: looks good Richard, congrat's and good luck in your new home! When can i come over ?)


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Rebel said:


> LEG two things....
> 
> You car looks awesome now it's dirty ! Realy it does
> 
> ...


When the crocodiles arrive to fill the moat but before the drawbridge is delivered. :wink:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

:lol:

when i look at the picture, i think you will be more relaxed from now one. Looks very nice.....even i get relaxed only by looking at the picture. Nice house Richard.
3 garage-doors?? Lucky you....So you can keep the TT :wink:


----------



## Sapphire Black (Dec 17, 2007)

Leg

You're car looks great dirty!

I am collecting my new MkII on Saturday. I am driving it back from Aberdeen to Glasgow - will take some photos of it totally MANKY and post for you!

Doug


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Damn that car's looks dirty ! We want more pic's from the car ! It looks like we've got a new winner in the dirty-TT contest...


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Rebel said:


> :lol:
> 
> when i look at the picture, i think you will be more relaxed from now one. Looks very nice.....even i get relaxed only by looking at the picture. Nice house Richard.
> 3 garage-doors?? Lucky you....So you can keep the TT :wink:


TT is going Rob, I was going to keep it but Ill never drive it when the M3 arrives so Im ordering a 4x4 so I dont have to drive the M3 in shitty weather. Nothing flash though, maybe one of those L200 pickup thingies to knock about in.

Not sure yet. Its a bit rural up here which means great roads for the M3 in spring and summer but it isnt great in the winter. I expect Ill get that even dirtier! 

This one shows the dirt even more, taken some real lack of effort has that look..


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Ooo so love a dirty TT as much as a wet one too. Fraid I will never qualify for this thread though ... my beloved TTC has already been washed 4 times this week and the last being in Johnstons baby bath :lol: ... think I might let the dirty build up a bit on it now for christmas


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Leg said:


> Rebel said:
> 
> 
> > :lol:
> ...


Those wheels almost look black. and i love the dusty-black paint colour!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

If these dirty big t ts dont get me first place, i dont know what will


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

At which TT-meeting did you shoot this picture?

Still think they look to clean.....


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

The pic is before i shot it. they r not that clean now.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Toshiba said:



> If these dirty big t ts dont get me first place, i dont know what will


hmmm, i looked again....i see that these are already up-graded.
She properly had a re-call for the bulges on het skin...

Looks nice.....but can you promise me they will stay as nice as on the picture?
May they be used daily, or are they only for the show?

What abouth waranty...?

Still find, you should post the "dirty" versions.


----------



## demi_god (Apr 7, 2006)

Dotti said:


> my beloved TTC has already been washed 4 times this week and the last being in Johnstons baby bath :lol:


_and its only tues/wed.??? I wish i was your car....for all the wrong reasons._ 



Toshiba said:


> If these dirty big t ts dont get me first place, i dont know what will


_Thats some err.. bra...  ....and why do bras have all those patterns or frills on them? To look nicer?...... Have you ever tried giving a woman a complement about her bra, or the patterns on it?

They always assume your perving over the TTs .....I can tell you, they dont like it...stupid court orders.

...it all so confusing 

anyway, nice to finally see Dotti.....oh, nice bra be the way._


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

I think the owner will experience some major sag in the future..... :roll:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Arne said:


> I think the owner will experience some major sag in the future..... :roll:


It all depends on who will be the owner.....


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

demi_god said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > my beloved TTC has already been washed 4 times this week and the last being in Johnstons baby bath :lol:
> ...


Thank you Demi ...I'll show you my bra anytime :lol:  :wink: :-*


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

demi_god said:


> Thats some err.. photoshop...


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Still, a tremendous set of taloogas for sure! Thanks for brightening up a very long day Tosh


----------



## demi_god (Apr 7, 2006)

Dotti said:


> demi_god said:
> 
> 
> > Dotti said:
> ...


Hmmm....i love Xmas [smiley=kid.gif]



> *Janitor wrote: *
> 
> Thats some err.. photoshop... Still, a tremendous set of *taloogas* for sure! Thanks for brightening up a very long day Tosh


taloogas...You took the word right out of my mouth. 

But photoshop? photoshop my arse!....next you'll say there's no father xmas!

Before you say it...no i will not submit a photo of my arse for you to photoshop!


----------



## 535dboy (Nov 26, 2007)

Can I get crash the party with a non-tt although the Mrs will soon be the proud owner of her V6 TTR !

I try to wash my cars every week and I did do it last weekend and this is what it looked like before I cleaned it today !

And No I haven't paint brushed out the number plate !
































































Don't you just love this weather?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Dirty dirty diesel :lol:


----------



## 535dboy (Nov 26, 2007)

BAMTT said:


> Dirty dirty diesel :lol:


:roll: 

Yup with only 343BHP and 513lb/ft after a little help from DMS !

If it wasn't for the diesel particulate filter it could be all black diesel soot


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Here you go rob, a picture of my dirtbox - but dont get too excited. 










Silver doesnt really show dirt well unless wet, so i got wet :roll:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)




----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Do you want some more?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Its not even dirty :lol:

You polisher!


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Okay i admit it's a photoshop............... :lol: 
And my name is not Rebel, but it is Russel Brown. 
This is my website: http://www.russellbrown.com


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

Rebel said:


> Okay i admit it's a photoshop............... :lol:
> And my name is not Rebel, but it is Russel Brown.
> This is my website: http://www.russellbrown.com


You have mentioned that you wash your car weekly. That would fail to ensure a surface ready for the proper adhesion of dirt.

You should take the dirty car and rub it down completely with a dry towel before washing. Do that once of week - no water, just rub in the previous week's dirt with the same dirty towel. Should ensure the car always looks dirty, even if accidentally cleaned by a sudden downpour. :lol:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)




----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Eh? I thought you drove the thing Rob??? Not even trying fella [smiley=thumbsup.gif]














































Many hours and miles happily spent driving... followed by a couple hours on Monday bringing it easily back to new thanks to the prep I gave it initially. See? Everyone's a winner


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

ROFL, damn you beat the hell outa of me with those pic's :lol: :lol: 
Even a pic with my tractor-wheels can't compare with yours :wink:

Pure art !


----------



## 535dboy (Nov 26, 2007)

535dboy said:


> Can I get crash the party with a non-tt although the Mrs will soon be the proud owner of her V6 TTR !
> 
> I try to wash my cars every week and I did do it last weekend and this is what it looked like before I cleaned it today !
> 
> ...


Still think my 5er here is the winner !


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Indeed, but it isn't a MK2, and even when it's clean and waxed, it still looks like a "dirty" car, it's a BMW.... :lol: :wink:

But i did like those pic's, best i've ever saw.
You will win the "dirty other marques" award 2007


----------



## 535dboy (Nov 26, 2007)

Rebel said:


> Indeed, but it isn't a MK2, and even when it's clean and waxed, it still looks like a "dirty" car, it's a BMW.... :lol: :wink:
> 
> But i did like those pic's, best i've ever saw.
> You will win the "dirty other marques" award 2007


 :lol: :roll:  :wink:

Cool as long as I appear on the rankings somewhere 8)


----------

